
Recursive Backtracking for Combinatorial, Path Finding, Sudoku Solver Algorithms - sciencewolf
https://algodaily.com/lessons/recursive-backtracking-for-combinatorial-path-finding-and-sudoku-solver-algorithms
======
sciencewolf
Backtracking is a very important concept, especially in whiteboard coding
interviews. It is also often used to identify solutions that satisfy a given
constraint.

After learning backtracking, I found that it changed the way I thought about
problems. Rather than trying to "conjure up" a magical, efficient solution--
backtracking is actually the process of iteratively finding many solutions,
without wasting time on ones that don't work.

We created this tutorial to help beginners understand the power of this
technique. We try to accomplish this by walking the reader through
increasingly difficult examples, showing how we can efficient backtrack our
way to the right solution.

